# Migration agent



## Info Oz (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

There are tons of migration agents for Australia, but sadly none for NZ, and if there are they are not as respectable as few for OZ are.

can anyone give me the name of migration consultant/agent who are worth trying and secondly i dont see much peope hiring agent for NZ visa.

whereas while searching i found NZ PR skilled visa is more complicted cause of short of guidance on net.

anyone can answer even small quer for OZ skill migration but for NZ everyone seems novice.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Info Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are tons of migration agents for Australia, but sadly none for NZ, and if there are they are not as respectable as few for OZ are.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you come to the conclusion there are no migration agents for NZ - and how can 'no agents' 'not be respectable'? 
Sorry - your post doesn't make sense!

I personally wouldn't use an agent anyway - you can do it all on-line yourself at Immigration New Zealand and not pay anyone (except NZ Immigration) a fee.
But if you do want to use one, there is a list of agents on the same site.


----------



## ashtims (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw loads of immigration agents in Chch when I was going through the immigration process. Immigration is fairly easy for NZ, so an agent seems to be a waste of money IMO. Just have a look at the forms online and read the instructions carefully, if you miss something you should get a call to let you know and have the chance to send that in. Good luck!


----------

